# Networking >  disk space

## ayypss

Hi,
what is the command for finding the disk space and free space for any machine.

----------


## anushya

There are so many options to find a particular dir space, file space.
Type chkdsk in the command prompt.
chkdsk

----------


## Barbie

In unix machine,
df command can be used to find the free disk space for each mount.

----------

